# Wanted: people to field test jigs this year



## jakediesel (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey everyone, I started making my own jigs last year, getting a lot bigger now but I want to get more field testing out there. The company is called, Detroit Jig Company. Check us out on Facebook. I'm looking for some people that like to fish with jigs and would be willing to give me some input on how mine are working. 

What I need from you if you want to test some jigs this season is, go check out my Facebook page, Detroit Jig Company. Message or email me your top 5 color combos that you would like to try this year. Everything is custom made, so your choices for jig head colors, body colors, flashes, are all up to you. Sizes are also your decision. 

It's not going to cost you anything, all I ask is for an honest opinion about the jigs and maybe spread the word if you like them. And if you get into some fish, I would love some action shots of the jigs. 

Any questions, message me. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dorf-on-Steel (Oct 27, 2003)

Interested in plain painted 3/16 OZ Jigs. Didn't see anything larger than 1/8 on your web site. Looking to go real soon to Northern Ontario for some serious Walleye Fishing. and would be interested if you have any that size.
Dorf


----------



## jakediesel (Nov 29, 2014)

Dorf-on-Steel said:


> Interested in plain painted 3/16 OZ Jigs. Didn't see anything larger than 1/8 on your web site. Looking to go real soon to Northern Ontario for some serious Walleye Fishing. and would be interested if you have any that size.
> Dorf


How many are you looking for and what colors?


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

Do you make them in orange?


----------

